# Position Openings



## foley74 (Mar 20, 2005)

I need to find another town to list for the upcoming civil service test. Anyone know of a department thats is going to have a decent amount of openings that doesn't require you to already be a resident


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Any city in the land of sunshine and palm trees. Good ole' F L A ! ! 8)


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

In good 'ole Los Angeles also. No residency requirements here, plus we're hiring at least 400 in the next year or so.. Sunshine and palm trees here too!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

But don't the Bullets block the L.A. sunlight? :lol: sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

RPD931";p="60247 said:


> But don't the Bullets block the L.A. sunlight? :lol: sorry, couldn't resist.


No no, that's all the failed hopes and dreams blocking the sunlight you're thinking of.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RPD931";p="60247 said:


> But don't the Bullets block the L.A. sunlight? :lol: sorry, couldn't resist.


Sometimes yes, but that's one of the reasons why it's exciting being a cop out here. Never a dull moment! Lots of action and lots of stuff to do!


----------



## foley74 (Mar 20, 2005)

*FLA AND LA*

Im actually in the process of a couple cities down in Florida and going out to LA some time in May... but does anyone know of any towns in mass that are going to have some positions open for this next civil service test


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Asking that is like asking what the Mega Millions numbers are going to be.
Put your home city first, then the 3 town/cities you'd like to work for. Once the list comes out change any muni. that you are below 30 on. Keep on changing them till you hit a good number. 
If you have any vet status, USE IT!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: FLA AND LA*



foley74";p="60569 said:


> Im actually in the process of a couple cities down in Florida and going out to LA some time in May... but does anyone know of any towns in mass that are going to have some positions open for this next civil service test


I'll be back there in May but if you happen to come out here to LA in April or June, or after, drop me a line and I'll help you out if you'd like.


----------



## foley74 (Mar 20, 2005)

LA COPPER are you originally from around Boston? if so was it hard adjusting to the west coast life? do you have an email I can contact you at because I have a bunch of questions about the department other then what is the best type of bullet proof vest


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

foley74";p="61114 said:


> LA COPPER are you originally from around Boston? if so was it hard adjusting to the west coast life? do you have an email I can contact you at because I have a bunch of questions about the department other then what is the best type of bullet proof vest


Hi, 
yes, I'm from the South Shore. Took a couple of civil service tests back there and scored 99 on both but still no luck getting on. Been out here ever since and still love the job!
Yes, it does take a bit of adjusting but if you like to work, it's well worth it.

Send me a PM and we can talk there.
Mike


----------

